# mystery snail dead?



## 319 (Jan 19, 2013)

I've had this mystery snail for about a month now and I saw him this morning doing his usual thing. Came home from work and he is closed in his shell? He isn't sleeping right? 
He did get a hole in his shell on the top, very small though, I don't know if that had something to do with it. I think he got it from "mission impossible"ing off stuff like the filter, pot, bamboo and the likes...
How do you tell what happened?
I checked my water and everything is still good ?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

if he is dead he would slide out of his shell when you pick him up or move him.


----------



## 319 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well I used the fish net to put him in a bowl of water and he didn't come out. :/ Do they sleep in their shell? Or would he be sick?


----------



## 319 (Jan 19, 2013)

His antenna things have come out now but he is still in his shell and he pulled back in when I moved the bowl a little. 
How would one tell if it's sick?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

im really not an expert on snails. you should wait for a more expirenced person to anwser. ill look it up!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

he is alive! he is probably just hiding. my snail was doing that and died yesterday though. im kinda confused. my other snail does that once in a while. and hasnt died.


----------



## 319 (Jan 19, 2013)

I hope he lives. It's nice to know that yours does it occasionally too


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

My snail hides and sleeps. Sometimes he'll cruise along like a race car driver. Sometimes he'll just curl up in one spot and not move at all. It's really interesting. I'm not an expert. Sorry, I know you're waiting on one. You end up learning a ton if you just sit and watch your tank. I promise you it's more entertaining that watching paint dry. I might sound crazy, but your fish respond to you if you talk to them too. My snail has even started moving more since I started talking to my tank more. He comes out less if I talk to the tank-mates less.


----------



## 319 (Jan 19, 2013)

I do talk to them XD I just didn't know snails closed themselves up like that. I was very concerned that Sebastian might have eaten him. I love watching them. Especially Turbo (named after a car turbo), he is so fast. One second you see him on one end of the tank and you look back and he some how got to the front wall or he is dropping from the filter to the gravel. haha


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

How's your snail doing today? Is he still mission impossibling it off of the filter and other things?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

You're snail is normal. They move around for a while & then rest sometimes not moving for long periods of time such as in days. If you think he's dead when he hasn't moved in a while, pick him up & sniff him, you'll know instantly if he's dead. . . . it's a HORRIBLE smell or he'll come out of his shell which is also nasty. Make sure you're providing him a calcium source to strengthen his shell.


----------



## 319 (Jan 19, 2013)

I put him in a cup floating in the tank last night just to make sure he wasn't going to die. This morning the food I left in there for him was gone (which Sebastian was mad he couldnt get to the food, ha) and he was out and moving around!  I put him back in the tank before I left for work.


----------



## 319 (Jan 19, 2013)

I read to put cuttle bone in the tank. Is that good, or should I use something else?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Cuttle bone apparently works but you can do it with food such as blanched kale, cucumber, etc. I feed veggies once or twice a week & every couple of weeks I add liquid calcium to the tanks.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

He's not dead if he's closed tight. I found mine floating and though for sure he was dead. I grabbed him and a bubble come out kinda like a fart then he sank back down then came out of his shell.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

319 said:


> I put him in a cup floating in the tank last night just to make sure he wasn't going to die. This morning the food I left in there for him was gone (which Sebastian was mad he couldnt get to the food, ha) and he was out and moving around!  I put him back in the tank before I left for work.



i'm glad to hear he's still alive


----------

